# Dust Collector: Harbor Freight 2 Hp VS. Grizzley 1 Hp



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

So I'm looking at some DC units. I've heard (surprisingly) great things about the Harbor Freight 2 HP freestanding DC unit.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html#.UzSG_a1dV5M

People on youtube etc have shown some really cool ways to make it work for them, including mounting it to a wall and utilizing a 2 stage system with a Thein cyclone.

I did just find this new white Grizzley 1 HP model though. Its less CFm and less HP, but it's already a wall unit, and from the VERY little that I know about Grizzley, I assume it's a better brand / quality than HF?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-HP-Wall-Hanging-Dust-Collector-Polar-Bear-Series/G0710P

So assuming the HF unit runs as well as the Griz it may be a more powerful and better bet. They are a similar price, though the HF might be less if I find some coupons.

What do you all think? The griz brand has more replacement parts and accessories, which is one complaint I hear a lot about HF stuff regardless of how well they work.

FYI I am planning on doing the 2 stage system with a brute can and a thein cyclone. Also, I only have a small shop (1 table saw, router table, 13" planer, miter saw) and do light projects / furniture, it's a hobby)

Thanks guys. Anything helps.

Jim


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry, NM just found this

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17769


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

In this case, I'd opt for the HF. At this price point, I wouldn't assume that the Griz is better quality, though it might be. The Griz is basically just a blower with a single bag….for this application better quality won't trump superior design. The HF is likely to have better filtration characteristics due to the double bag design.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Beware the Brute….I have the HF 2(?)hp and use it with a cyclone. I initially had a plastic Brute can under the cyclone, but ye ol' HF DC sucked in the sides of the Brute!! So either I have a super HF DC or the Brute garbage can I sought is wimpy. Regardless, I now have a metal can, and all is good.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Great! Thanks guys!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Get the HF unit, and put good bags on it.
I use the felted bags from Highland Woodworking.
Bill


----------



## Kirk_T (Mar 26, 2009)

The HF DC is great! I've had one for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I too have three of the double bag two horse power units and they do work very good.The one horse grizzly is quite inferior IMHO and only really suitable for smaller single machines get some blast gates too and this will double up your potential. Alistair


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I would make a chip separator like the one I blogged as your planer will fill the bag very quickly and is more trouble to empty than the chip separator. The HF looks like your best bet.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had the China freight Dc for 3 or 4 years as well, It has worked great since day one.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a HF Dc as well good unit for the price so +1 more for the HF dust collecto
btw I've been using it for about 5 years now, still working great


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

yer second choice, the wall mount, is more to my liking, as it's similar to a delta unit that I use.

I used to have a unit similar to your frist double bagger choice but it dint work worth crap.hopefully they've improved.

The delta unit, I bought for a site job for a few bucks north of 100, and liked it so much that I sold the twobagger.

Now the delta is mounted under the TS on the side, bag under the wings, don't take up much floorspace at all.

And totally site friendly if I need to use it that way.Light, effecient, Got hoses to the 
TS (of course) planer, thickness sander and chop saw. Aux hoses to drill press, band saw, belt/disc sander are at hand. albiet with a little fuss.

My floor space is at a premium….this single bag unit fits into the alcoves under the TS and works well for me. and I do put a little premium on ability to go ex-shop to site with all my equipment and devices…

Eric


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to have the HF, it was working great.
The HF is the best for the price.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Have the HF collector works great for me . Have it hooked up to ts jointer bandsaw and sanding station with blast gates .


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I have no direct experience with either, but see all kinds of great reviews of the HF collector and people really fixing them up like Bert did. I had a very similar wall hanging unit to the one you mentioned from Grizzly, except mine was from Rockler. The thing was terrible…didnt last long in my shop.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, HF it is. Also I love what I see 3 posts up. Those filters that you guys are talking about are expensive though! Do they need to be replaced as well or are they cleanable?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You blow them outside-inward with low pressure air hose, or just bang on them and watch the accumulated dust fall into the clear plastic bag below. Having a thien separator is another important improvement as well. Put this all together and you'll have a real winner.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Can someone post a link to plans for a chip separator please?

Would you do this order:

tool - chip sep. - dust can w/ thein - DC unit - filt & bag?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1754200

You can find several links and examples here.


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

The thing to watch is the particle size these units are capable of filtering. The Grizzly wall-mounted unit is only good for 30 micron filtering, which is pretty lame. The HF unit, in addition to higher flow rate, goes down to 5 microns, which is much better. And using the cartridges in place of bags can allow filtering down to 1 micron. It is that fine stuff that is the biggest problem in your lungs. I agree with others that the HF unit, with chip separator and ideally a cartridge filter in place of the bag, provides a pretty good and practical solution.


----------

